# Progress............



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

After years of reading and practice I finally decided to put my arrows on a target face. This is my first attempt at shooting a 20 yard 1/2 round. (No warm up or practice shots)

Equipment:

Left handed, Sky Conquest riser (24”).
26” x-long Sky carbon/bamboo limbs.
71” total bow length.
40# on my fingers @ 31” draw length.

Bear weather rest, center shot adjusted with double sided tape.

Arrows: Skylon Brixxon 32” 750’s with 100gn piles, 3 x 2” Gateway batwing feathers (glued/no arrow wraps) and pin nock bushings with standard size Bohning Blazer Nocks. (7.75gpp)

Brace height @ 8.5”

Nock set @ 3/8”

Even tiller

Extras: Wrist sling, arm guard, bow quiver and Yost tab.

Shooting: 3-under with finger touching the nock (OSTA rules).


----------



## ToddRvs66 (Feb 14, 2020)

Practice Practice Practice, you can do it good luck rooting for you...


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

cool looking rig, hard to beat a bear weather rest.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris -

You're doing well. While there aren't a lot of holes in the target, it does suggest you're favoring right. We can discuss cause and effects IF the pattern persists. I don't want to jump on anything, based on 15 arrows or one session.

Doing a 30 arrow game and scoring, like Brian suggested is a good idea.

I assume your daughter is teaching you how to shoot  ?

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> Chris -
> 
> You're doing well. While there aren't a lot of holes in the target, it does suggest you're favoring right. We can discuss cause and effects IF the pattern persists. I don't want to jump on anything, based on 15 arrows or one session.
> 
> ...


Shooting a target face is very different from 3D foam. It’s going to take some practice. Funny thing is, I’m beginning to like target archery.

The kid is finding out it’s not as easy as she thought.

To be continued.............. 😎


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Something I’ve been thinking about, the 8” group that’s represented on the target. Pretty much sums up my practice sessions. I’ve been shooting at paper plate sized “kill zones” for so long that I never learned how to focus on a 3” gold circle at twenty. Work in progress..........


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

NA


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

ToddRvs66 said:


> Practice Practice Practice, you can do it good luck rooting for you...


Thanks, appreciate the kind support.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

cheeney said:


> cool looking rig, hard to beat a bear weather rest.


The Bear weather rest, is part of the Ohio Society of Traditional Archery rules. I’ll post the rules under this response.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Copied from OSTA’s website:
“
*OSTA SHOOTING RULES*
Part I – Equipment
1. No sights, release aids, stabilizers or string walking. At least one finger must touch the arrow. 
2. No optics. (Monocular, binoculars, rangefinders, etc)
3. No mechanical rests or plungers. Simple elevated rests (i.e., brush rests, Bear Weatherest, etc.) are permitted in the recurve class only. Any longbow or selfbow equipped with an acceptable elevated rest must shoot in the recurve class for competition. Rests may not be adjustable by any means(i.e.-bolts, screws, set screw)
4. No draw-checks or “clickers” will be permitted for competition
5. Bow quivers are only permitted in the Recurve and Longbow classes.
6. Longbow and Selfbow classes must shoot wooden or natural material arrows such as cane, shoots or bamboo; anything else constitutes Recurve Class or Longbow-Open Arrow for competition.
7. Selfbow arrows must use natural feathers, no plastic fletching. Plastic nocks are acceptable, however, self nocks and horn nocks are encouraged
8. Longbow-Open Arrow class may shoot any arrow material such as wood, aluminum, carbon or fiberglass.
9. Carbon Arrows equipped with outserts will not be permitted.
10. Any bow used for competition must meet the design criteria for its particular shooting class as defined by Article IX of the OSTA Constitution.”


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Copied from OSTA’s website:

“

Scoring is 10 points for the target (ears and hooves included) and 20 points for the entire kill area.
No one may shoot alone for competition, and groups larger than five adults are not permitted.
When shooting for competition, one foot must touch the shooting stake.
When shooting for competition, the first arrow shot at each target must be scored. This includes Youth, Cub, and Peewee shooting classes.
Score cards that are incorrectly scored will be discarded, and the participant will be disqualified from competition.”


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Today’s shooting session @ 20 yards, same equipment. Changed Brace height from 8 1/2” to 8 5/8”.


----------



## 3finger (Mar 29, 2018)

You certainly are going baselining the correct way You'll be able to reach your goals in incremental steps. It takes time so be patient with yourself.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

Now you're just showing off ...

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## 3finger (Mar 29, 2018)

If given a choice preference target face would be an NFAA indoor 40cm one spot or even better a 40cm NFAA Hunter Round (Black face with white center). The colored Vegas face indoors is more difficult to focus on (for me). You'll shoot 60 arrows for score on the NFAA one spot so it's twice the work but the X in the center is much easier IMO to focus on, especially after you shoot a few holes in it. Black or dark colored fletching in the 5 ring also helps (me) focus on the target center. Always a good idea to inspect arrows on teh way back to the shooting line if you're slamming arrows together best to check them out as soon as they are pulled from the target. Sefety First! One of these days I'll get better at typing "the"....maybe.


----------



## ctuai1 (Nov 4, 2020)

For what it's worth, I also just started shooting target faces and have been using a target app by Ishi. It's pretty slick for 5$. Lot's of analytics and stuff, I mainly use it to keep score and count the number of arrows shot.


----------



## Tiger TKD (Apr 5, 2021)

Nice job! I think you’ll see steady improvement with such a methodical and measureable approach. It will definitely force you to focus more as compared to just hitting the vitals. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Today’s shooting session @ 20 yards, same equipment.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Shot a second game after dinner.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

What changed after dinner? You were favoring right before dinner and centered after. 
At you level, I would consider over drawing as a possible culprit. 
Are you using the string blur?

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> Chris -
> 
> What changed after dinner? You were favoring right before dinner and centered after.
> At you level, I would consider over drawing as a possible culprit.
> ...


After dinner, I made extra effort not to grab the bow on loose. Letting the wrist sling do it’s job was an instant correction to the “favoring right”. My follow-through tells the whole story. I spent the better part of two days at 40 yards over the weekend. If I (grabbed) ever so slightly, my arrow was 24” or more to the right. Other than that I was drilling the 40.


Over drawing? Ya, probably that too..lol 🤷🏼‍♂️
Im using the string on my eyebrow and feather to nose, for reference points. This is a band-aid fix and keeps my nose from dripping blood.

String blur? Nope, not yet. Not that I don’t want to. I don’t comprehend what I’m supposed to be doing with the blur.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris -

Torquing the grip will send a right handed shooter to the left, not right.

The eye bow thing might work, but the string blur in a definite. 
If it moves to the right during your hold, you're over drawing. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> Chris -
> 
> Torquing the grip will send a right handed shooter to the left, not right.
> 
> ...


I am shooting left handed. Started over with a light draw weight bow 5 years ago. (Left eye dominant)

Thanks for the feedback. Still working on my form and will dig into the string blur issue. 👍🏻


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris -

Yeah, I remembered the left handed thing after I posted.
Forget the over-drawing part, but you're ready to start using the string blur.

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Is this an 8 or a 9? 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

I'd call it a 9, as it appears to be touching the line.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

I’d call that an 8, but I’d have had to have seen it with the arrow still in the target to make an accurate call.

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Bisch said:


> I’d call that an 8, but I’d have had to have seen it with the arrow still in the target to make an accurate call.
> 
> Bisch
> 
> ...


Same here but I've seen guys who score it a 9 as it did touch the line.
Years ago we were told it had to cut the line. Idk.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

First step, removed the bow quiver. Now I can see the string blur.


----------



## jtrops (Nov 20, 2018)

I don't compete, so to me it just depends on what you want from your score. For me I score once a week to see how I'm doing. I err on the low side because it gives my a new baseline to work up from. And that motivates me to tighten my groups. If I was competing I might choose to be more technical about counting a shot like that as a 9.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Today’s shooting session @ 20 yards.
Working on string blur.
First time shooting a blue face target.
Had the limbs two days, first shots past 7 yards.

Equipment:

Left handed, Gillo G1 riser (27”).
26” x-long Uukha SX50 limbs.
74” total bow length.
32.5# on my fingers @ 31” draw length.
D97 16 strand with 400 nylon (.020) end servings @ 8.5”, Halo .014 center serving.

Bear weather rest, center shot adjusted with double sided tape. (Set, one arrow width outside string) not tuned yet.

Arrows: Skylon Brixxon 32” 750’s with 100gn piles, 3 x 2” Gateway batwing feathers (glued/no arrow wraps) and pin nock bushings with standard size Bohning Blazer Nocks. (9.53GPP)

Brace height @ 9.5

Nock set @ 3/8”

Even tiller

Extras: Wrist sling, arm guard and Yost tab.

Shooting: 3-under with finger touching the nock (OSTA rules).


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

Good.

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Going to work my way up to a 450 and 600 round. More work in progress................


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Today’s shooting session @ 20 yards.

Same equipment as last session.

Added one layer of double sided tape (1/16”) to the Bear weather rest, based on shooting 60 yards this past weekends.

Still working on string blur.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Busted two nocks on the same arrow. The pin nock bushings looks like a Philips screwdriver.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Today’s shooting session @ 20 yards.

Same equipment as last session.

Shot two 300 games with one hour break.































Still working on string blur. 
Need to work on my fletching consistency.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

You've come a long way, but now you're starting to get annoying ... 

One question: Those errant shots, did you call them or were they a surprise?

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> Chris -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn’t surprised in the least. One of these days I’ll get out of the 1/2/3 rings.

New goal, 270+

More work in progress.....


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

That's not what I meant. 
When did you know the arrow was going to be a flyer, before or during the release (or after it was in the paper)?

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> Chris -
> 
> That's not what I meant.
> When did you know the arrow was going to be a flyer, before or during the release (or after it was in the paper)?
> ...


All of the above.

Some shots, should have let down and restarted.

Plucked the string several times. 

The first shot of the game was a full collapse. 🤦🏼‍♂️

Caught myself day dreaming mid shot. 🤪 (Lost focus)

Then a couple or three random flyers, with no idea what caused them. 🤷🏼‍♂️ (The surprise)


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

When you're able to call your misses/know why as the shot is released, then you can start focusing on how that feels before you release and let down instead of forcing the shot.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh boy, now I’m in trouble.
Starting to play around with cushion plungers and different arrow rests. 








To be continued....,.,,,,,,,,,,

P.S. Got this string blur stuff figured out. 😎


----------



## Broncman (Jul 14, 2020)

This looks like a lot of fun! I may have to try target faces. Good shooting and it is interesting to read and see your progress and changes you made.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

Not the best choice in rests. Given the way you're shooting, invest in an AAE Champion II.
It's a true flipper rest and more importantly, fully adjustable.
(The AAE Free Flytes are good as well, but overly pricey and offer no real advantage.)

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Broncman said:


> This looks like a lot of fun! I may have to try target faces. Good shooting and it is interesting to read and see your progress and changes you made.


Thanks for the feedback. Definitely try the target face games, very fun.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> Chris -
> 
> Not the best choice in rests. Given the way you're shooting, invest in an AAE Champion II.
> It's a true flipper rest and more importantly, fully adjustable.
> ...


AAE Champion ll, is on order. Thank you sir.

More work/fun in progress............................


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Dug out the tackle box. Had to file the wire tip down, it was hitting the plunger.

I’ve had the equipment for a couple years. Didn’t know how to use it back then. I found out real quick, that form and alignment issues needed addressed first.

Fast forward two years, going to give it another try.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

The adjustments are really cool. Moved the center shot out 5 turns. The plunger has a little chunk of wood replacing the spring. This should be good enough for now. Going over to the club soon to shoot some blue face targets. Think I’ll try a 900 round.
















Yes I got 🐜’s in my pants and couldn’t wait on the post office. (AAE Champion ll) 
I will compare rests after a couple sessions with the current setup. 


More fun in progress.....


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Trying out a new to me string material 8125. Made a 14 strand endless loop with 400 nylon @ 8” and .021 Halo center.


The D97 was shooting a 9.53gpp arrow @ 171fps. (74” Total bow length 32.5# on my fingers @ 31”)

We just got a new chronograph at our club, even has the IR light bar and Bluetooth.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

3rd end of 12 arrows.

The wire seems to be slamming agents the sight window. (loud/buzz) Is this normal?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

Well, you're just full of yourself aren't ya , 
Nice. 

D97 and 8125 are the same material, just different diameters.
Typically 14 strands of D97 = 16/18 strands of 8125 +400 N = 0.088" nocks.

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> Chris -
> 
> Well, you're just full of yourself aren't ya ,
> Nice.
> ...


Nope, not full of myself. Just full of useful information because of this.









🥸


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

“The wire seems to be slamming agents the sight window. (loud/buzz) Is this normal?”

What page is that on? Lol


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

Thanks for the plug, but no, YOU did the work and it's pretty impressive. 

Seems like an older Free Flyte rest or knock-off, and if it's hitting the face of the riser, there might be an adjustemnt that will help it clear, (getting the body farther inboard) otherwise, removing the arm and bending it for more clearance might help, but since the C II is on it's way, I'd just hold off till it shows up and use that. 

If you mean the tip of arm of the arm against the sight window, it depends on the configuration, but in a lot of cases, yes, it's normal. In some cases I've put a small piece of electrical tape or other pad to protect the riser. Again, the C II rest should not have that problem. 

Congrats again,

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> Chris -
> 
> Thanks for the plug, but no, YOU did the work and it's pretty impressive.
> 
> ...


Thanks, @Viper1 for all your help.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

The double sided tape was old and not sticking very well. Replace with fresh tape. Used a bow square for proper leveling. First 12 arrows at 8 yards. I like it..............👍🏻


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

Thought you'd like it. 
The up turn at the end of the arm is a relatively new feature, you might want to flatten it out. 

And want to hear your 900/American round scores. 
The magic number to beat is 800 

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

“The NFAA 900 Round will consist of 5 ends of 6 arrows shot at 3 distances, beginning with the furthest distance. 5 minutes will be allowed for each end. The target will be the 122cm multicolor face with gold-red-blue, etc. (10 through 1) scoring areas. Distances will be 60-50-40 yards.”

^This is the game I want to play.^

Our club has a 28 target field course, with an 80 yard butt. Figure I’ll try a walk-up round. Not sure I’m using the correct terminology.

BTW, that (C ll rest) was easy to setup and shoots great++


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Added a small peace of Velcro to quit the wire.

I’m thinking about drilling two clear holes into the rest (100 degree counter sink). Then drill and tap the riser for a couple 4-40 100 degree stainless screws. 🤔


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

I think you'll like the 900. I've been running them at our club for close to a decade now, using the NFAA rules. 
Just remember, the 122 cm target at 60 yds is basically the same as the 40 cm target at 20 

An interesting exercise would be to shoot 3 300 rounds with the 122 target at 60, the 80 cm target at 40 and the 40 cm target at 20 and compare the scores. 

And NO, there's no need for the set screw in the rest.
If you prepped the riser correctly, basically an alcohol wipe, you'll need a crow bar to get it off...
Don't even remember how long mine has been on.

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

“If you prepped the riser correctly, basically an alcohol wipe, you'll need a crow bar to get it off...
Don't even remember how long mine has been on”

Used 99% isopropyl alcohol to clean the riser. Made sure my fingers didn’t touch the tape, adjusted to the pencil marks made using the bow square. Pressed firmly for 30-45 seconds.

Just to confirm it was well adhered, pushed lightly on the back of the rest. Up/down and side to side. It came off with ease. Changed to some fresh 3M VHB tape with similar results. The replacement tape is slightly thicker.

I’m thinking it’s the (gritty) powder coat finish on the G1 riser.

I’ll figure it out, thanks again for the help.


As for the 900 round, I’m ready to get started and will practice the drills you suggested.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Shot my best end so far at 20 yard blue face (24.4) the last arrow deflected (4).

Shot for about an hour, played around with the plunger settings. Was shooting 3” left, with 3-4 clicks. The arrows were dead center. Sure beats adjusting center-shot with (double sided tape).

I can’t believe the difference between stick-on rests and (C ll) with plunger.

With the stick-on rest, all shot imperfections were amplified. Off the shelf, same sort of amplification.

Shooting with the C ll rest and plunger. Most shot imperfections were absorbed.

The bolt-on rest that I tried was overkill for my style of shooting.

The double sided tape needed to “cure”, according to the 3M website. Everything seems secure and sticking well.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

“The up turn at the end of the arm is a relatively new feature, you might want to flatten it out.”









Yep, I like it better flattened out. 👍🏻


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

Cool. 
Let me know how the scores are at distance.

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

“An interesting exercise would be to shoot 3 300 rounds with the 122 target at 60, the 80 cm target at 40 and the 40 cm target at 20 and compare the scores”

What target faces should I use for this exercise? (WP-122 cm and WP-80 cm)

Working on walk back tuning using WA 80 and 60 cm target faces.

I’m still learning the C ll rest. Needed to remove and replace the base unit. The arm was not clearing the plunger. (5.50mm OD arrows) Had the up/down gap between the plunger, to high.

Just barely able to get the arrow centered on the plunger. It lets me know if I have up/down pressure deviation on my fingers (buzzing the plunger). 👂🏻

Added a couple tuning tools to the collection.









Rig tuning in progress..................................


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

I don't "do" WA anything. 
Standard 122, 80 and 40 CM FITA targets . 

Skinny arrows are always a problem with any rest/plunger combination, and it has to be trial and error with height and angles. One reason why stick on rest have advantages over bolt ons.
Not sure why you need those tolls for the CII, I just use a set of allen wrenches???

Also, WHEN NECESSARY, I just put a little piece of tape on the riser where the tip of the arm impacts.

You might be over-thinking this, just a little.

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Ordered some new target faces.

Gone shooting..........


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Today’s shooting session @ 20 yards.

First scored 300 game with C ll rest and plunger.

Need to work on mental focus and breathing.
(was holding my breath) 🤦🏼

















More work in progress...............


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

Chris,









Double 900|United States|Ohio Target Archers


The Largest Ohio Target Archery Tournament of the Year




www.ohiotargetarchers.com


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Black46 said:


> Chris,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Today’s shooting session.

3 x (2 ring) you’re out!

Started out on lane 8, shot 5 arrows each end, moved to lane 7 repeated. Shooting each lane until I shot 3 two’s. Each end had different lighting, angle and yardage.

Viper, you’re correct about lighting being a “crock”. I had to adjust string-blur based on each ends lighting. Was able to easily correct for my eyes seeing the string-blur difference. Long story short, it was all me.

Took 175 arrows to get 3 two’s................


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

I had the back and middle lights turned off so I could compare different light prospectives.

Was a very fun and eye opening exercise on a rainy day........ 


Extra work in progress......


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

The first thing that failed me, my fingers got tired.










Lane 5-6 lighting. (Targets view).

5 hours of practice today...........


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Note: Not moving from 20 yards!!!! Need to overcome the 2’s. 

Will practice 40 and 60 yards. Not ready to score!........................ YET!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

Everybody says "not ready to score". 
Think of it as estabishing a baseline and just do it already.

I'd be curious about the 60, 40, 20 yard exercise we discussed.

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Waiting on the post office to bring the 122 cm faces. 

I’m very excited about the 60, 40, 20 yard exercise and baseline scores. 


Yesterday, I asked the club president about using the 80 yard field course butt. Wasn’t sure about the rules. When the 3D mini course is setup, that side of the field course is closed. 
Luckily the other side is open and the 80 is available. 

Our club had its biggest shoot of the year last weekend. I helped setup and take down. We have everything back in place and ready to go. 

Soon as the target faces get here I’m on it.




A guy at the club informed me about a State funded archery range. I’m going today to check it out. 

I have some 80 cm target faces, will be able to shoot on level ground at 40. He said it only goes out to 50 yards, will see for myself.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

“LOUDONVILLE, OH—A new public archery range, located at Mohican State Park, opened on Sept. 24 according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR). It is located across Ohio State Route 3 from the state park campground. Open daily from dawn to dusk, the range features targets at 10, 20, 30, 40, and 50 yards offering archery practice opportunities for all levels of experience.”

Gone shooting...........


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

The range is awesome!

Got rained out, had time to send a couple down range before is starting poring.

Viper, how do you want me to score the 300 games? I was thinking 60 arrows at each distance.

The 122 cm target faces will be here Monday. I have 5 of the 80 cm leftover and will get to work on the 40 yard games.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

You can score it anyway you like as long as you're consistent, but I was thinking 10 ends of 3 arrows at each distance, so the total would be simulating the number for the 900 round.

If you find you like that practice regimen, I would also mix up the order: one day do 60, 40, 20, next 20, 40 , 60, next 40, 60, 20, etc. You're getting into some advanced training now, and the results can be diagnostic on several levels.

Very cool range.

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

New limbs coming next week. Need more draw weight and less grains per pound of arrow weight. (Extreme arrow drop between 40-60 yards)

The C ll arrow rest is giving me a headache, not giving up on it. Bought new 1mm, 1.5mm and 2mm stainless steel wire and tools to form wire. Experimenting with different wire thickness and lengths

Definitely going to bolt the rest to the riser. Have 4-40 1/4” stainless steel 100 degree flat-head screws.

The Uukha limbs have lost 2.5# in draw weight in the short time I’ve had them. 🤷🏼‍♂️
(Around 6000 or so shots).

Tuning in progress..................

P.S. Yes, I over think things just a little.......... 🤓


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

If you think arrows drop between 40 and 60, wait till you get to 70 meters. Yeah, it's normal.

Yet to see a problem with the C II rest, right out of the box, and yet to see any one having to change the arm (except for that little up swing on the newer ones). 

A few of my students/friends have UUKHA limbs. While I'm not a fan, I haven't seen any loose weight. IF that's really happening, expect something to go very wrong, very soon. 

You OK????

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> Chris -
> 
> If you think arrows drop between 40 and 60, wait till you get to 70 meters. Yeah, it's normal.
> 
> ...


All is well, just being extremely careful not into loosing an eye or worse.

Will post about the new limbs/set-up, after a couple of days playing around with them.

I was warned about the Uukha’s being “fundamentally flawed design”, but had to see it for myself. (Lesson learned!)

To be continued..............


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Side Note:

Most people will never know how hard it is to “tune” @31” draw length.

Hypothetically, based on my own experience.

In my “humble opinion”. The long draw length folks, experience a secondary (arrow-oscillation) from the extra long draw/arrow length.

Extra side note: Probably just a mixture of my abnormal (endomorph) body type. Aka, torque/none-alignment and big/long fingers.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris -

I've had a number of students over they years in the 32" DL range. 
That issue hasn't shown up. 

One of guys is shooting UUKHAs at 30", again, not a fan, but he likes them. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

OhioChris said:


> “If you prepped the riser correctly, basically an alcohol wipe, you'll need a crow bar to get it off...
> Don't even remember how long mine has been on”
> 
> Used 99% isopropyl alcohol to clean the riser. Made sure my fingers didn’t touch the tape, adjusted to the pencil marks made using the bow square. Pressed firmly for 30-45 seconds.
> ...


Just curious...where did you find 99% alky? Not a big deal, just wondering cause I might want to get some.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

carlosii said:


> Just curious...where did you find 99% alky? Not a big deal, just wondering cause I might want to get some.


*Amazon Brand - Solimo 99% Isopropyl Alcohol*


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

OhioChris said:


> *Amazon Brand - Solimo 99% Isopropyl Alcohol*


Thanks. That's pretty potent.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

New limbs are here (fast shipping from the UK), hope to get around 35-36# on my fingers @31”. Will setup the bow later today.

The small diameter arrows are a pain to setup as mentioned.

Thinking about going back to aluminum's. This will probably correct the C ll rest, wire clearance issues I’m having.

I have some full length 31” Easton Platinum plus 1916’s. Will see how they fly and go from there.










Three steps forward, five steps back and enjoying every step.................


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris -

You won't like 31" 1916s from 36# otf at 70 meters. Even at 60 the drop will be painful. 
Your DL is a big plus, but it might or might not be enough to cover the weight of the arrows.

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Just got done with the C ll modification. Double sided 3M VHB tape and two 4-40 1/4” stainless steel screws.

















Screwed up the first attempt by getting in a hurry and broke the tap off in the third hole.
Whoops 🤷🏼‍♂️.

Getting ready to string it up and start tuning the new limbs. Don’t know the draw weight yet.

Work in progress............


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Strung it up and shot a couple ends. The wire is clearing the plunger. Going to stick with the small diameter shafts. (For now) fingers crossed.
















At 8.30 GPP, I’m a happy camper. 

Shooting/tuning in progress.............


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

“at 70 meters”

You keep posting that and I will put a sight on my bow. 🤔


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris -

'bout time.

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Update.

The weather has been crazy, every time I get a free moment to shoot, it’s raining.

Still working on the tune. Getting closer, still not satisfied.

Form work in progress, not happy with shooting past 40 yards.

Working on relaxing my string hand/arm while hooking the string. More attention on back tension and feeling the alignment.

Mental focus is coming along, still catch myself (daydreaming) mid shot. Getting better at letting down and restarting.

I’m still enjoying the progress and will continue to improve.

To be continued.................


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

✴


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

❌


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

More exploration in progress................






































Playing around with some new arrows.
























Went down in draw weight, back at 30# otf @31”. I was picking up some bad habits with heavier draw weight. Took several ends with the lower poundage limbs to overcome my poor alignment.

I’m starting to get the hang of engaging my back and being able to relax my string hand.

The long range drills helped big time

Still working on form/alignment and marking improvement with each session. 

Working on tuning the new arrows for some 300 indoor games..................



P.S. I didn’t forget to post my 900 round scores. I’ll be ready in a couple of years.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

Sounds good.
But 2 questions: 
1. Why 1916s? 1914s, 1913s, 2014w. 2013 would have been my choice, especially if you plan on those 900's in less than 3 years  OK, I can understand the heavier arrows if you plan on staying at 20 yards.
2. What's with the fletch? Sure, they look cool, but won't make any difference in your shooting (I like simple).

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> Chris -
> 
> Sounds good.
> But 2 questions:
> ...


These arrows are for 20 yard indoor 300 games.

The 1916’s @15.71gpp are slow, but shoot like darts from 2-20 yards. Bare shafts fly better than any carbon I’ve tried. (I stink at tuning carbon arrows).

I’m just messing around with different fletchings, no real reason other than trail and error. The gateway batwings have a sharp point on the end. I’ll call it a nose-kisser, it helps me keep my head close to the same position.Same idea with the “elite blue” ones, that sharp edge on the back.

I’ll remember the 2013 suggestion and give them a try.

P.S. I’m using one of your suggested practice drills from other posts/book.
Alternating between heavier draw weight, my current nominal draw weight and light draw weight for diagnostic and form work. (#Pluck-o-matic)


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

8 x 2” bat wings.










Completed with $.83 USD Chinese clone two blade and $.50 USD insert/outsert for 4.2mm shafts.

















Have these ready for hunting season, out of a 40# otf @31” warfed Rambo riser, 66” total bow length with SF long limbs. Hoyt Hunter rest modified. That rig will chew up a target QUICKLY.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

New limbs, plunger and arrows................




















































32# @ 31” | 74” total bow length |

I like the x7 1914’s out of the new limbs. 
428gr / 32# = 13.37gpp 

Getting all the bugs worked out for indoor NFAA 300 games........


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris -

Looks like you're having a grand old time 

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Trying out different combinations of riser/limb length. So far 70” seem to be the sweet spot for 31” draw. This gives me the most power out of the limbs.




































18# @ 28” long B1 limbs Hoyt Xakt riser 70” total bow length.

The light draw weight and Bear weather rest helped me tune up my form. Any and all imperfections were amplified compared to the plunger.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

Looks good, but the 70" bow should increase stability.
Enjoy.

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> Chris -
> 
> Looks good, but the 70" bow should increase stability.
> Enjoy.
> ...


Vs 74” total bow length? Guess I should have included that in my post.

Oh great now you have me thinking again I’ll have to review my data. More homework…😋


----------



## MooseisLoose (11 mo ago)

cheeney said:


> cool looking rig, hard to beat a bear weather rest.


Bear weather rests are pretty bad. If your division's rules don't allow a metal rest you're much much better off with a hoyt super rest.


----------



## MooseisLoose (11 mo ago)

OhioChris said:


> After years of reading and practice I finally decided to put my arrows on a target face. This is my first attempt at shooting a 20 yard 1/2 round. (No warm up or practice shots)


Why no warm up or practice ends? This doesn't make much sense.

Any competition you go to will allow for as much warm up as you need and most will also have two practice ends before the scoring starts.


----------



## MooseisLoose (11 mo ago)

OhioChris said:


> No mechanical rests or plungers. Simple elevated rests (i.e., brush rests, Bear Weatherest, etc.) are permitted in the recurve class only. Any longbow or selfbow equipped with an acceptable elevated rest must shoot in the recurve class for competition. Rests may not be adjustable by any means(i.e.-bolts, screws, set screw)


You're reading this way too literally. Those are examples-- this doesn't mean those two are the only rests allowed. Those rules will allow for any type of plastic elevated rest that doesn't use magnetism


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

MooseisLoose said:


> You're reading this way too literally. Those are examples-- this doesn't mean those two are the only rests allowed. Those rules will allow for any type of plastic elevated rest that doesn't use magnetism


You would think so, but I’ve been disqualified twice for using Hoyt Hunter rest and Hoyt super rest. Both times the disqualification came directly from the club president.

So the weather rest saves me headaches from certain administrative officers. Besides that, for the type of shooting we do, the weather rest works fine. I’ve used Bear weather rests for 10+ years with not one single problem. Thanks for your input. 🏹


----------



## MooseisLoose (11 mo ago)

OhioChris said:


> You would think so, but I’ve been disqualified twice for using Hoyt Hunter rest and Hoyt super rest. Both times the disqualification came directly from the club president.
> 
> So the weather rest save’s me headaches from certain administrative officers. Besides that, for the type of shooting we do, the weather rest works fine. I’ve used Bear weather rests for 10+ years with not one single problem. Thanks for your input. 🏹


Then, with all due respect to him, that president is an idiot.

World archery traditional class allows any plastic rest. The only thing you're doing by only allowing specific kinds of plastic rests is creating a situation where people get disqualified for nonsense rules that don't make any sense and don't improve anyone's enjoyment of archery.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

MooseisLoose said:


> Then, with all due respect to him, that president is an idiot.
> 
> World archery traditional class allows any plastic rest. The only thing you're doing by only allowing specific kinds of plastic rests is creating a situation where people get disqualified for nonsense rules that don't make any sense and don't improve anyone's enjoyment of archery.


The weather rest is easy to adjust for center-shot. I use 60# gorilla double sided tape. Add layers as needed, it holds up great in all Ohio weather. It’s the least forgiving stick on rest in my opinion.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

The Bear Weather and J-2 rests are fine. Since the arrow is only on the rest for about the first 2" of flight, there really shouldn't be an issue. I've used them on hunting type bows without problems. There are more "traditional" looking options, like feather or brush rests, if you wanted to play, but the the Weather rest works, it's if it ain't broke thing.

Some orgs and local shoots are stricter than others, you know the drill.

Viper1 out.


----------



## MooseisLoose (11 mo ago)

OhioChris said:


> The weather rest is easy to adjust for center-shot. I use 60# gorilla double sided tape. Add layers as needed, it holds up great in all Ohio weather. It’s the least forgiving stick on rest in my opinion.


Least forgiving is a bad thing. The reason I like the hoyt super rest for WA traditional shooting is precisely because it's so forgiving. It doesn't even matter that you can't use a plunger in that division - the rest is just that good. Hell, some olympians prefer it still.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Your good shots speak for themselves. You need to figure out why there’s so many sporadic flyers…or swimmers out in the blue.


----------



## dixiemagnum80 (Nov 25, 2020)

Good looking setup! Keep up the good work!


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

30” 1813 xx75 Easton platinum plus with 80 grain piles. Total arrow weight 340.2 grain.

Switched limbs to long CB1 total bow length 70”. 30# @ 31” the bare shafts are shooting like darts at 8 yards.

The weather rest allows me to shoot 30.25” BOP arrows at 11.34 gpp.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris -

Looks good.
You can drop to NIBBs and save a little weight. My 29" `1913s with std NIBBs come in at 312. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> Chris -
> 
> Looks good.
> You can drop to NIBBs and save a little weight. My 29" `1913s with std NIBBs come in at 312.
> ...


NIBBs on order, at 56.3gr.
On paper the bare shaft should be at 10.53 gpp.

More fun in progress…………..

Edit:


















Correction, forgot to subtract the RPS insert weight. On paper the bare shaft should be at 10.07gpp. 


More progress………….


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Getting ready to fetch some 1813s. Using a file to notch out some slots in the clamp for 1/8” bungee cords. I read about this modification years ago on one of the forums. Works great for holding down the arrow clamp to arrow while the glue dries.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Never worry about gaps in the fletching glue with this method. The trick is getting the bungee cord tension just right. This might take a couple tries to tweak. I just tie a knot in the cord and call it a day. Some people use slip locks, not a fan of that method.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

The method I use for holding the tied bungee while applying the glued fletching. This way it clears the clamp.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Top view


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

After I clamp the fletching to arrow. Slide the bungee corded into the notches.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

The bungee on the bottom takes some practice.

As you can see in the last picture, the little gap in the fletching. Readjust the clamp off-set until the fletching sets flush.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris -

Totally unnecessary. 
I would drop the CA and go to Saunder's NVP tube glue. It's solvent based, gap filling and well, basically more forgiving. 
Don't believe everything (sometimes anything) you read on the Internet .

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> Chris -
> 
> Totally unnecessary.
> I would drop the CA and go to Saunder's NVP tube glue. It's solvent based, gap filling and well, basically more forgiving.
> ...


Your suggestions are gold to me. Thanks for the information.
NVP glue on order………..

Information processing…………..


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

If you have the offset correct, the quill will contact the shaft correctly, with just the magnets. 

Just an unsolicited opinion. I'm not a fan of the Bitz. It's like buying a Cadillac. Sure it's a "great" (read expensive) car, but when you get right down to it, it doesn't do anything more than a Chevy. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

With the NIBBs, the total arrow weight is 307.8gn this includes 2” x 4 feathers glued directly to the shafts. 10.26 gpp


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

Should work well. I'm throwing 312g @ 195 fps. 

Viepr1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Explore B1 vs Delta F3 vs Explore CB1










My preference (In my humble opinion)

F3 are smooth and quiet.

B1 are faster and a bit more loud.

CB1 are fast and loud++


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

^^^ Still working on my tune ^^^
Should be ready in a year or so. 🤓


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

(IMHO @31” draw length)
Not a fan of Explore CB1 limbs, I’ve tried four pair this year.

My concussion 70” bow and 31” draw length maple/glass for the win and Bamboo/glass close second place.

Carbon/Bamboo @31” sounds like a .22 short.. BANG!

Work in progress…………….


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

The Cll rest sticks to the Hoyt like glue! 
(No screws required) 👍🏻


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris -

You know that's a left handed bow, right??? 

Viper1 out.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

Call the trad police!


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

Congrats, ('bout time) 

Now make your life easier and swap out that aperture for an open one. 
1/2" ID with a 1/8" wall works really well. 

BTW - Those Check-it sight are bomb -proof, (and weigh a ton)!

Viper1 out.


----------



## mg1 (6 mo ago)

I'm using this modified sight.


----------



## OhioChris (Feb 5, 2018)

9.9 GPP <> 32 yard point-on (nock-set 1/2”).

Have some Indoor 3D and NFAA 300 shoots coming up. Going to practice for next years OSTA 3D shoots with the weather rest.

This rig is shooting great, glad I played around with bow length combinations. It’s nice squeezing the extra energy out of the power-stroke. Seems like the aluminum arrows, retain more energy down range than carbon (probably my imagination).

After several months of review, still loving the F3 Maple/Glass limbs.

More fun in progress…….


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

I see you're at it again ... 

Yeah, not sure about the retained energy thing. That's more of a function of weight, and with that, what you "gain" in retained energy, you might loose in initial velocity. It's all good though. 

Viper1 out.


----------

